# Trip to Andorra



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi
We will be taking our Sightseer to Andorra this February. Has anyone ever endeavoured to take their RV's up the mountains? We are also planning on going onto France. Again suggestions would be greatly received. We are also very interested to hear if anyone has had experience of using snow chains. We have been assured that Winnebagos are winterised - again any comments on this please.

Best wishes

Sharon


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Andorra*

Hi

I think that snow chains are a legal requirement. I went to Andorra on Boxing Day 1999 - so it is a bit of a distant blur I am sorry to say.

Don't be tempted to buy too much duty free - the supermarkets are very cheap, but Andorra is not in the EU and so limits apply to purchases.

I can remember having a Pizza Hut Boxing Day lunch! Oh the luxuries of working within the coach tour industry.

Russell


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Russell

We have been going to Andorra for the past 5 years - this is the first time in a motorhome though. I believe that they only have one camp site open during the winter months in Encamp, but it is not really suitable for skiing as it is really down in the valley.

The duty free shops are really cheap, but they are really very strict at the border crossing and it is not worth the risk. As soon as they saw our GB sticker we were pulled over and they really searched our car from top to bottom.

We are aware that snow chains are obligatory as we have used them on our car. This will be a first though on the RV 8O.

I believe that we will be able to park in the public carparks in some of the resorts. I was wondering what other people have done re. water and dumping.

Ohhhhhh so many questions.

Sharon

Regards

Sharon


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Sharnor said:


> Hi
> We will be taking our Sightseer to Andorra this February. Has anyone ever endeavoured to take their RV's up the mountains? We are also planning on going onto France. Again suggestions would be greatly received. We are also very interested to hear if anyone has had experience of using snow chains. We have been assured that Winnebagos are winterised - again any comments on this please.
> 
> Best wishes
> ...


Buy your chains on the continent they are far cheaper.

If you are driving for any length of time in the mountains consider snow/winter tyres.

I have spent the last 15 winters in Austria full time and we all put winter tyres on in Dec and take them off Easter time.

I carry chains but have never had to use them.

Enjoy the snow.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have researched snow chains recently as we are off to Austria.

I know they are cheaper abroad but if your RV tyres are American size you will struggle to find them .

RUD UK have a good supply.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

billym said:


> We have researched snow chains recently as we are off to Austria.
> 
> I know they are cheaper abroad but if your RV tyres are American size you will struggle to find them .
> 
> RUD UK have a good supply.


I dont think you will have a problem.

Where are you aiming for.

We live 40 K's south of Salzberg from Dec-April (In a house)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Another supplier of snow chains

http://www.snowchains.co.uk/index.htm


----------

